# Lackbläschen/Korrosion Alurahmen im Bereich Flaschenhaltergewinde



## S.H. (2. Juni 2010)

Bei meinem Rocky Element 2004 kommt es zu hässlicher Bläschenbildung und/oder Korrosion vor allem um die Flaschenhaltergewindeaufnahmen (siehe Bild), aber auch teilweise bei den Zugaufnahmen.

Ein ähnlicher Fall ist in http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6451809 beschrieben und LuisWoo hat eine sehr plausible Begründung für die Bläschen geliefert.

Was mache ich nun nach abgelaufener Garantie? Wenn man das weiße Zeug mit dem Fingernagel wegkratzt, dann sieht es schon besser aus, allerdings steht dann teilweise diese geklebte Klarsichtfolie auf. Auch die blaue Folie hängt schon in der Luft, da darunter hohl ist. Kann man die Stellen polieren und neu versiegeln?
Ich hätte einfach gerne wieder einen sauberen Rahmen.

Ich bin begeisterter Rocky Fahrer und habe mir damals eigentlich ein Rocky gekauft, weil ich dachte, dass ein Rahmen für 2000 dauerhaft sein müßte. Insofern bin ich schon sehr enttäuscht über die Qualität.

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme  oder vielleicht sogar eine Lösung?


----------



## basti138 (2. Juni 2010)

Kontaktkorrosion zwei verschiedener Metalle, "Galvanisches Element".
Das fault halt jetzt unterm Klarlack langsam weiter
Hab ich auch bei meinem alten Bike aus DM Zeiten.
Klarlack dierekt auf Alu - es hilft nur abschmirgeln, polieren oder Bürsten oder was auch immer und neu Lacken.
Und es sind bei mir an mehreren Stellen Risse im Lack - Steuerrohr, Lageraufnahmen der Schwinge.
Aber ganz sicher nur im Lack

Habs nicht komplett lackiert, sondern beilackiert und die Übergänge glatt geschliffen (mit 2000er Körnung) und nachpoliert. 
Es ist aber ein Farbunterschied zu sehen, der alte Lack ist vergilbt
Klarlack auf Alu ist irgendwie nicht ganz das wahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (7. Juni 2010)

Nicht schön 
Es kommt auch manchmal darauf, was in die Flasche gefüllt wird (nicht immer dicht).
Denn Isostar und Konsorten enthalten oft Mineralien und Zusätze
die eine Korrosion auslösen können.


----------

